# Minn Kota Terrova Power Button



## Kenner19 (Jul 2, 2018)

I have a 3 month old Minn Kota Terrova ipilot trolling motor that won’t power on. When I press the power button it does not power on and there is no LED light showing. The battery level button right next to it works and lights up showing that I have fully charged batteries. 

Anyone experienced this or have any ideas on how I can fix this? It’s under warranty so I’ll be able to get it fixed but I was hoping to go fishing today and use it.


----------



## Mmccombs66 (Apr 27, 2020)

Kenner19 said:


> I have a 3 month old Minn Kota Terrova ipilot trolling motor that won’t power on. When I press the power button it does not power on and there is no LED light showing. The battery level button right next to it works and lights up showing that I have fully charged batteries.
> 
> Anyone experienced this or have any ideas on how I can fix this? It’s under warranty so I’ll be able to get it fixed but I was hoping to go fishing today and use it.


----------



## Mmccombs66 (Apr 27, 2020)

Did you find the issue I have the same exact issue. Mmccombs66


----------



## JPwells (May 23, 2020)

With motor deployed, Remove plastic covers from sides and lift center section with the battery test light and power button, underneath snap power button back into position. Mine came out of the small plastic clips on the sides that hold the switch in.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

It's a *2 yr old* thread.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah all these damn spammers get on here and post to old threads fer some reason and then we clean them up and the thread is active again....oh well!!!!


----------

